# Von Linux über Windows drucken



## crane (18. November 2003)

hi @ll

ich habe folgendees Problem:
und zwar hängt an meinem windows xp-rechner ein drucker dran, auf dem ich mit linux drucken möchte. 

ich habe also im windows den drucker freigegeben.er wurde aber leider nicht von linux im netzwerk erkannt.

gäbe es die möglichkeit über einen samba- server zu drucken oder wie kann ich linux sagen,das er auf dem drucker drucken soll?

oder muss ich im windows vielleicht erst ipp aktivieren?wenn ja wie geht das?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
danke im voraus


----------



## Sway (19. November 2003)

Ich hab es selber nocht nicht getestet, aber der SAMBA Client sollte dir da weiterhelfen


----------



## crane (19. November 2003)

k
ich werde es mal ausprobieren


----------

